# Resetting ADEMCO systems



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I keep getting private EMails and Private messages over the years on resetting Ademco systems. 

The basics are:
1) Power down the system (unplug the transformer AND battery)
2) Plug in the transformer, and RUN to the keypad.
3) Within 30 seconds, press * and # on the keypad at the same time. You will see either "00" or "20" to let you know you're in programming mode.
4) You should be in programming - press #20 (this depends on the model of your system - could be #00, depending on what you saw in step 3)
5) The installer code will be read back to you (4 digits). Write it down! The code will read back in 2-digit format. IE: code 1234 will read 01 (beep)-02(beep)-03 (beep)-04 (beep).
6) If you wish to change your Installer access code simply press " * " + 00 OR " * " + 20 (What ever came up on your keypad when you first got into programming.) Then Enter Your New Code IE: *20 +1234. Your installer access code will now Be 1234.
7) Exit programming by pressing in *99 
Plug in the battery

To re-enter installation programming mode, enter your installer access code + 80 OR 800. Please refer to your installation manual.
After you get the installer code using this back door procedure, you can use your regular system manual to go from there.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Never cared for Ademco systems.


----------

